# Sirius hits 4M



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

SIRIUS Satellite Radio Passes 4 Million Subscribers
NEW YORK, March 20, 2006 /PRNewswire-FirstCall via COMTEX News Network/ -- SIRIUS Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: SIRI) today announced that it recently surpassed 4 million subscribers nationwide.


----------

